# DLL Dateien einbinden



## vb_user (9. April 2005)

hallo,

wie kann ich in vb, dll Dateien einbinden
Fang gerade erst an mit vb.
danke im voraus
mfg


----------



## Alex F. (10. April 2005)

projekt ->Verweise -> Dll auswählen

Gruß bb


----------



## vb_user (10. April 2005)

hallo, 
was mache ich beim einbinden der dll falsch? (siehe Fotos)
immer die gleiche fehlermeldung.
mfg


----------



## JensG (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

diese DLL musst du nicht über Verweise hinzufügen sondern
nur so deklarieren.


```
Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Inp32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer) As Integer
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Out32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer, ByVal Value As Integer)
```

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MoD_BigWC (8. September 2005)

Guten Tag!
Ich habe das versucht, doch es geht nicht bei mir kommt der fehler inpout32.dll kann nicht geladen werden.
Kann das auch daran liegen, dass ich Visual Basic .NET habe?

MfG
MoD


----------



## JensG (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

möglicherweise liegt es daran.In VB.NET sieht die Deklaration anders aus.
Denn was in VB 6 ein Integer ist, ist in VB.NET ein Short. 


```
Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll"  Alias "Inp32"(ByVal PortAddress As Short) As Short
	
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll"  Alias "Out32"(ByVal PortAddress As Short, ByVal Value As Short)
```

Jens


----------



## MoD_BigWC (8. September 2005)

Danke ich versuche es mal!ich hoffe das klappt.
 
mfg
MoD


----------

